# To Complete Your Hamilton Electric Collection...



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Apparantly you gotta have this Rose Gold 18K Vantage in your collection...

http://www.ebay.com/...=item2573e5c511

My copy of Mr. Rondeau's book says nothing to this effect.

If there were 2 made made, I'm sure Paul has the other one.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I just looked at this seller's other auctions... quite interesting. I don't know if it's all BS or what?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Well Joel Hazen does have the goods. I have bought an nos K-475 movement from him, an Altair band, a Vega band and some other stuff. If you check the intro to Rene's book you will see Joel being acknowledged. You can bargain with him though, if you are feeling flush and looking for something new. And you gotta admit that the Vantage looks sensational in rose gold.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> If there were 2 made made, I'm sure Paul has the other one.


Err, no. A little out of my league and, in any case, I'd never spend that sort of money on a watch.


----------

